# Meeting with financial advisor this week



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have an annual meeting with my financial advisor this week. I'm a retired librarian and a widow, but prior to becoming a librarian I worked for an investment firm focusing on fixed income (I left in the late 1980s, my late 40s, to focus on my family and my true love which is reading). 

Anyway, I have a 7 figure investment portfolio that is currently invested 55 percent fixed income (largely Treasuries, but also a small amount of highly rated corporates and some municipals) with the remainder largely in equities. Because equity markets have increased double digits for the last three years in a row, I am thinking there is a a strong possibility for correction and as it is I'm over balanced on equities anyway given my age.

The problem I have is if I were to sell off like 1/3 of my exposure to equities, fixed income is so expensive these days it may not make sense, and in cimbination with a potential (if not certain) increase in interest rates this year I am concerned about over paying for fixed income right now. On the other hand, since I am largely a HTM investor for FI then it shouldn't really matter. The alternative is I could put the proceeds in cash-like investments but then I'm exposed to inflation which in US dollars was 6 percent last year.

For the record, I don't have any debt, I own my house outright, my income is from my pension and my late-hudband's pension, and SS. 

So, I'm a little hesitant about maintaining such relatively high level to equities but am nervous about taking gains. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

I like a simple fund like wellesly income  coupled with maybe 5% in gold and 5% in a commodities etf for inflation


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> I like a simple fund like wellesly income  coupled with maybe 5% in gold and 5% in a commodities etf for inflation


how do you reconcile gold as an inflation hedge when it has been flat over the last year and USD inflation has been six percent? And a commodity ETF only provides price increase (or decrease) coverage for the commodities in the fund. If you were really interested in hedging your inflation risk you'd be invested in TIPS so I don't follow your logic.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> how do you reconcile gold as an inflation hedge when it has been flat over the last year and USD inflation has been six percent? And a commodity ETF only provides price increase (or decrease) coverage for the commodities in the fund. If you were really interested in hedging your inflation risk you'd be invested in TIPS so I don't follow your logic.


Gold has actually beaten stocks the last 20 years . Few realize that .

stocks and gold have beaten stocks and bonds over almost all time frames .

why ?  Because , gold becomes a very different animal when in a portfolio..

YEP , the asset everyone thinks does nothing , when combined with equities has beaten the favored child the balanced portfolio of equities and bonds just about all time frames the last 20 years since gold became easily accessible through etfs and a main stream investment .

lots of portfolios are designed today with gold as a a holding .

98% of the market falls gold has had a positive real return allowing one to rebalance into equities and buy more than bonds or cash would have .

gold does not respond to normal inflation when other assets stand up well …it responds when real returns on cash grow worse and worse and other assets drop the ball .

so gold should not respond much as long as other assets are doing the job which they are , commodities and stocks are running with the ball .

that is why there are very few time frames where stocks and bonds beat stocks and gold .

a broad based commodities fund like dbc holds all the major Commodities..

as far as tips go they are not a good choice ,I will explain why in a minute


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

So here is my take  on tips 


they are not terrible but i would never count on them to keep up with my lifestyle costs .

they may not even keep up with actual inflation .



Numbers in a spreadsheet do not tell you about political risk that often comes with high inflation. You have to use some intuition and historical extrapolation to guess what results from high inflation and why you don't want to use TIPS.

1) High inflation is a political problem in almost every case. The people causing the inflation know they are doing it.
2) Because high inflation is unpopular with the masses, the people in charge are always going to lie about it as long as possible to deflect blame.
3) Then when lying doesn't work, they will implement policies like price controls to make it look like they are doing something. This always makes it worse.
4) Along the way, they will manipulate economic numbers to try to trick the markets. However the markets are much smarter than the typical politician, who is usually an idiot based on my experience.

But these things are not going to show up in Excel. There is no ("IDIOT POLITICIAN ) function you can call. There is no way for you to anticipate what actions they will take to lie about the situation. And, there is no way for you to know how the markets are going to react to the mess.

I will only suggest that the markets will figure out the right thing to do and that right thing usually is not relying on government numbers about inflation.

so tips are like buying fire insurance from an arsonist 

Or you can simply go back and read Nixon's, Ford's and Carter's speeches about inflation in the 1970s. It was lie after lie after lie. A decade of lies.

TIPS may be OK for the cash portion of the portfolio. But I wouldn't rely on them in the slightest for protection against high inflation. For lower inflation the bonds and stocks are all you need.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

interesting look at wellesly and gold


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

AS  far as my own retirement portfolio , i am in a conservative model of my own design  with an emphasis on inflation .

for my inflation assets i have currently

GBTC BITCOIN  7%

GLD GOLD  7%

STRATEGIC REAL  RETURN FUND 11%

i sold dbc commodities and took profits friday but i will rebuy on a dip .

so 25% are in  inflation hedges .

the real return fund is for low to moderate inflation like now and bitcoin , gold for higher inflation .


the rest of the portfolio is a conservative income model

TLT LONG TERM BONDS RECESSION HEDGE 7%

VGSH SHORT TERM BONDS 8%

FTBFX TOTAL BOND FUND 9%

HYG HIGH YIELD BOND FUND WHICH ACTS AS A LESS VOLATILE PROXY FOR STOCKS 9%

STOCKS , FIDELITY CONTRA , BLUE CHIP GROWTH AND VOO INDEX 17%

CASH 20%

if we have a nice size dip i will deploy more to stocks .. I took profits in our taxable account selling equities Friday because I had a large carry over to use so equities are low right now in my portfolio


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 2, 2022)

I would meet with one of those guys but with only two nickels' to rub together he would most likely take one and then what would I do for fun.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Usually the less you have the more important it is to get things right and to have your money working for you as efficiently as it can.

of course if one is living hand to mouth then there is little to be done for them


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2022)

Asking for investment advice on an Internet forum when you already have a financial planner and a background in the investment field seems odd to me.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2022)

There are some interesting facts here, and some questions.  WHO would choose artwork by John Wayne Gacy as their avatar, and why?

Yes, odd stuff going on, @Aunt Bea.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Asking for investment advice on an Internet forum when you already have a financial planner and a background in the investment field seems odd to me.


it never hurts to see what others are doing…most fee only advisors tend to be very old school and running on what is now either not the best way or just plain old found to be wrong


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> it never hurts to see what others are doing…most fee only advisors tend to be very old school and running on what is now either not the best way or just plain old found to be wrong


I would agree if we were on the FIREcalc forum.

Here it feels more like an opportunity for a humble brag.

It’s not right or wrong it just feels odd to me.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would agree if we were on the FIREcalc forum.
> 
> Here it feels more like an opportunity for a humble brag.
> 
> It’s not right or wrong it just feels odd to me.


Well few really know how to evaluate a mediocre , good or great advisor  since having an advisor should be a lot more than  buy an s&p 500 fund and a total bond fund and have a nice life ….there are loads of other factors .

but as humans we only know what we know and we know nothing about what we do know .

i happen to think that researchers like kitces , milevsky and blanchette are at the forefront of retirement research.

what they say moves the financial planning world .

so I always found brushing up on some of their thoughts and then trying to get a planners 
response .

if they are not aware of this stuff you can bet they are behind the times


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Asking for investment advice on an Internet forum when you already have a financial planner and a background in the investment field seems odd to me.


I wanted to gauge what rabbit hole would appear and I literally struck gold


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> There are some interesting facts here, and some questions.  WHO would choose artwork by John Wayne Gacy as their avatar, and why?
> 
> Yes, odd stuff going on, @Aunt Bea.


If you must know, I've been listening to heavy metal since the late 60s. That's the cover of an album I like. Good catch though, most people wouldnt have done so. If it offends people I can change it.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2022)

When the Kite String Pops by Acid Bath in 1994.  Yeah, please change it, not for me but for the lost 33 souls who were raped and butchered by a maniacal "clown."

Thank you.


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When the Kite String Pops by Acid Bath in 1994.  Yeah, please change it, not for me but for the lost 33 souls who were raped and butchered by a maniacal "clown."
> 
> Thank you.


ok. let me see


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> interesting look at wellesly and gold


this is just disorganized charts and surrounding a poorly worded, almost incomprehensible argument. Tell me, have you ever even studied anything approactiing portfolio theory? Are you at all familiar with processes for portfolio benchmarking and returns? Do you know what an investment policy is? Do you understand the idea of risk limits or hedging products? Or, the more likely scenario, did you learn all this useless information from some bogus online course run by the same loonies that think we should return to the gold standard?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> this is just disorganized charts and surrounding a poorly worded, almost incomprehensible argument. Tell me, have you ever even studied anything approactiing portfolio theory? Are you at all familiar with processes for portfolio benchmarking and returns? Do you know what an investment policy is? Do you understand the idea of risk limits or hedging products? Or, the more likely scenario, did you learn all this useless information from some bogus online course run by the same loonies that think we should return to the gold standard?


What a post full of nonsense  ….and you are questioning me ?

do you even understand that using Wellsley in retirement is not just about returns .

go back to 101 of retirement investI got and then maybe we can discuss it .

you may want to learn to interpret those charts while you  are at it


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

For those who want the facts let’s take a typical 60/40 portfolio.

portfolio one is a 60% total stock market fund and 40% gld gold

portfolio 2 is 60% total market fund and 40% total bond fund .

since 2005 is when gold etfs came to be lets compare 10k in each

Starting 2005 To today. Portfolio one  53,875. Portfolio 2 ,40,341

starting 2010 portfolio one 35,096  portfolio 2 ,is 34787


starting 2015. Portfolio one is 21088. Portfolio 2 ,19,967

starting 2018. Portfolio one 16,826 portfolio 2 ,15,855

so stocks and gold have beaten stocks and bonds in a benchmark 60/40 portfolio

and thems the facts


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> For those who want the facts let’s take a typical 60/40 portfolio.
> 
> portfolio one is a 60% total stock market fund and 40% gld gold
> 
> ...


W=oh wait. I get it now. You're that pillow guy who shouts nonsense ad nauseum and uses stranely sourced, unverifiable information until people either believe your nonsense or give up trying. My apologies, I didn't know I was in the presence of an investment genius.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 2, 2022)

Dear Lisa,
I am at a loss as to why you are posting this here. You should br posting on either/and early-retirement.org or the boggleheads site. As someone said, if you have a financial advisor (which is a topic for another site) why ask advice here?


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 2, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Dear Lisa,
> I am at a loss as to why you are posting this here. You should br posting on either/and early-retirement.org or the boggleheads site. As someone said, if you have a financial advisor (which is a topic for another site) why ask advice here?


I'm new to the forum.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 2, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> W=oh wait. I get it now. You're that pillow guy who shouts nonsense ad nauseum and uses stranely sourced, unverifiable information until people either believe your nonsense or give up trying. My apologies, I didn't know I was in the presence of an investment genius.


Not a genius, but it seems I have a much better grasp then you do as to what many retirees want or use …

sure you got some retirees that still are swinging  for the fences or want high equity .

but most retirees are in the 35-60% range and use balanced portfolios or balanced funds.

wellesly is one of the most popular funds with retirees ….but it lacks high inflation protection or protection from increasing negative real returns on cash instruments which is where gold tends to shine  when other assets drop the ball

I already proved gold did a better job than bonds when mated to equities .

thanks for playing


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 4, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Not a genius, but it seems I have a much better grasp then you do as to what many retirees want or use …
> 
> sure you got some retirees that still are swinging  for the fences or want high equity .
> 
> ...


Let me ask you a question. Do you often stand in a field, shaking your fist and yelling at clouds in your pajamas? Or, perhaps a better question, have you considered that your points of view would benefit from cogent arguments or ability to understand basic financial theory rather than inventing numbers and declaring yourself correct at the end of your clam-handed approach to challenges of your views. 

Here's a hot news flash: no one has heard of the Wellesley approach. We also didn't go to the Trump Real Estate College and most people don't think retirement should be based on non-sensical, reality detached approaches to financial management. 

You might benefit from trying to understand behaviorial biases in finance and economics, cognitave dissonance and ex-post evaluation biases in portfolio management.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 4, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> Let me ask you a question. Do you often stand in a field, shaking your fist and yelling at clouds in your pajamas? Or, perhaps a better question, have you considered that your points of view would benefit from cogent arguments or ability to understand basic financial theory rather than inventing numbers and declaring yourself correct at the end of your clam-handed approach to challenges of your views.
> 
> Here's a hot news flash: no one has heard of the Wellesley approach. We also didn't go to the Trump Real Estate College and most people don't think retirement should be based on non-sensical, reality detached approaches to financial management.
> 
> You might benefit from trying to understand behaviorial biases in finance and economics, cognitave dissonance and ex-post evaluation biases in portfolio management.


You may benefit by paying attention and learning things you seem not to know about ..end of story.

i already proved your statement about gold was wrong with facts and figures …don’t waste my time with your rants


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 4, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> You may benefit by paying attention and learning things you seem not to know about ..end of story.
> 
> i already proved your statement about gold was wrong with facts and figures …don’t waste my time with your rants


I'm curious. When you were a child did a teacher ever tell you "No, Mikey, you are wrong and didn't do your homework" followed by you throwing a tantrum and yelling "I did so!' and walk out the room? When you were playing football in the fields as a child, did the other kids ever say "that's against the rules, you lost" only for you to reply "No, I won! You guys are just stupid" only to find that you are alone in the field with everyone looking in bewilderment and mild disgust at your approach to solving social interactions or anything has a basic challenge to your obvious fragile psyche?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 4, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> I'm curious. When you were a child did a teacher ever tell you "No, Mikey, you are wrong and didn't do your homework" followed by you throwing a tantrum and yelling "I did so!' and walk out the room? When you were playing football in the fields as a child, did the other kids ever say "that's against the rules, you lost" only for you to reply "No, I won! You guys are just stupid" only to find that you are alone in the field with everyone looking in bewilderment and mild disgust at your approach to solving social interactions or anything has a basic challenge to your obvious fragile psyche?





Liza1948 said:


> I'm curious. When you were a child did a teacher ever tell you "No, Mikey, you are wrong and didn't do your homework" followed by you throwing a tantrum and yelling "I did so!' and walk out the room? When you were playing football in the fields as a child, did the other kids ever say "that's against the rules, you lost" only for you to reply "No, I won! You guys are just stupid" only to find that you are alone in the field with everyone looking in bewilderment and mild disgust at your approach to solving social interactions or anything has a basic challenge to your obvious fragile psyche?


our conversation is over . this is nonsense jibberish you keep posting .

seems like you joined to troll , there is nothing of value or interest you have posted here .


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh, don't go Mathjack, got some of Liza's music to liven things up


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2022)

Why are we fighting?


----------



## Liberty (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow, that conversation woke me up on a Tuesday morning...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 4, 2022)

It wasnt  a conversation, it amounts to just someone who joined trolling and adding nothing of value


----------



## Liberty (Jan 4, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> It want a conversation, it amounts to just someone who joined trolling and adding nothing of value


Seems like that happens a lot around here some days.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 4, 2022)

When our plant closed in 94  I took out my Retirement & TIP Gave it to a Financial advisor Dow Jones. I transferred $250,000.00 Since I know nothing. about investments, I told him to do what he thought so I could still get my $1,800.00 a month out.

  As of Dec. 31st, my portfolio is now up to $489,050.00 He had changed a lot around so I don't pay any taxes at the end of the year.   So I trust him as I'm making $$$ while still taking out $1,800.00 a month.
  I say just trust your advisor.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 4, 2022)

There have been many posts on a sister site early-retirement.org about financial advisors. The main theme is you do not need them sucking up 20-25% of your withdrawal. They want to make investing complicated so you do not go off on your own.
The  theme is ,"where are the customers' yachts?"


----------



## Liza1948 (Jan 4, 2022)

Shero said:


> Oh, don't go Mathjack, got some of Liza's music to liven things up


not my fault if you don't like krieg


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2022)

On her fourth post in this forum a brand new member couches this humble brag as a request for advice: _ I have a portfolio worth over a million dollars, my house is paid off, I have no debt, enjoy three income streams (two pensions plus SS).  Woe is me.  _

Pfffttt.... Asks for advice after stating she'd worked for an investment firm and has a financial analyst.  States, "Any advice is welcome."  Then attacks the advice and the long-term forum member who offered it.   

_Edited to add: First post was about a classic car she owns but her wastrel, unworthy, disaster area children want to sell it out from under her. (Ummm who raised these kids?)_

Smells like a provoking troll standing on a steaming pile of bull**** to me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

StarSong said:


> On her fourth post in this forum a brand new member couches this humble brag as a request for advice: _ I have a portfolio worth over a million dollars, my house is paid off, I have no debt, enjoy three income streams (two pensions plus SS).  Woe is me.  _
> 
> Pfffttt.... Asks for advice after stating she'd worked for an investment firm and has a financial analyst.  States, "Any advice is welcome."  Then attacks the advice and the long-term forum member who offered it.
> 
> Smells like a provoking troll standing on a steaming pile of bull**** to me.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 4, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 202158


You can see from her answers she is trolling …….anyone who thinks wellesly is not a top notch fund for a retiree should not be commenting on what is good or bad about it on a retirement forum .

coupled with the fact the numbers show it becomes an even better deal when it has gold as down market protection , which has history of being Up in 98% of major downturns.

it buys a lot more equities  when rebalanced then bonds did . which the Numbers i posted prove .
so I will not reply to the troller


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 4, 2022)

AB said it best. The OP states they are scheduled for the annual visit with the financial advisor then flips to ask strangers for their advice. With all due respect, it makes less than no sense.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> not my fault if you don't like krieg


No offense Liza, was only hoping to pour some musical notes on troubled water and I thought Mozart might not cut if for you


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

In conservative defence of Liza, it is not unusual for people to test the waters with others before speaking to a professional.
They may pick up some ideas and be able to ask some pertinent questions.
Is that so wrong?
.


----------



## Chet (Jan 4, 2022)

Apparently you are a senior, so instead of thinking about investing you should think of how to spend and enjoy. Life is short and getting shorter by the minute.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 4, 2022)

Shero said:


> In conservative defence of Liza, it is not unusual for people to test the waters with others before speaking to a professional.
> They may pick up some ideas and be able to ask some pertinent questions.
> Is that so wrong?
> .


The site to do that on is the early retirement financial independence site, not here 
www.early-retirement.org


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Shero said:


> In conservative defence of Liza, it is not unusual for people to test the waters with others before speaking to a professional.
> They may pick up some ideas and be able to ask some pertinent questions.
> Is that so wrong?
> .



And to then hurl personal insults at someone who posts their idea in response? Did you see the posts, shero?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2022)

StarSong said:


> _First post was about a classic car she owns but her wastrel, unworthy, disaster area children want to sell it out from under her. (Ummm who raised these kids?)_


That gave her/him away as a troll right then and there....get sympathy first.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Ever heard the saying "Leave it to Beaver"  folks?

In this case leave it to Matrix, life is too short to stress over something as trivial as this.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2022)

Nobody's stressing, Shero.  Merely calling 'em as we see 'em.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> Ever heard the saying "Leave it to Beaver"  folks?
> 
> In this case leave it to Matrix, life is too short to stress over something as trivial as this.


That was such a dirty show I remember ..I was like 10 years old and I heard june always telling ward he was a little to rough on the beaver last night …..ha ha


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 5, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> You may benefit by paying attention and learning things you seem not to know about ..end of story.
> 
> i already proved your statement about gold was wrong with facts and figures …don’t waste my time with your rants


This coming for someone that declares the best strategy for buying stocks is to wait until the price peaks then sell it when it hits bottom.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 5, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> This coming for someone that declares the best strategy for buying stocks is to wait until the price peaks then sell it when it hits bottom.


Who said that ? And about what ? You certainly have something wrong if it is referring to anything I said


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> And to then hurl personal insults at someone who posts their idea in response? Did you see the posts, shero?


If she did, she probably doesn't get it.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Nobody's stressing, Shero.  Merely calling 'em as we see 'em.



I happen to think that Liza is funny and intriguing.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh and Mathjak, Wellesley has been losing ground and your money, -  bet you did not know that.
also
Gold is not the big thing these days, much better to invest in High Yield Bonds. I checked with hubby he's is a financial wizard!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2022)

Shero said:


> Oh and Mathjak, Wellesley has been losing ground and your money, -  bet you did not know that.
> also
> Gold is not the big thing these days, much better to invest in High Yield Bonds. I checked with hubby he's is a financial wizard!


better tell him look again ..wellesly was up 8% last year …it is an excellent conservative fund .

please do not parrot what others tell you without looking yourself …

on the other hand high yield bonds are very risky and have not done well ..they were up about 4% last year
.

what amazes me is how people comment on things they  don’t even know about themselves .
he Is also quite wrong about golds function in a portfolio. ,tell him I said so


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> better tell him look again ..wellesly was up 8% last year …it is an excellent conservative fund .
> 
> please do not parrot what others tell you without looking yourself …
> 
> ...


He may be looking at Wellesley's December drop, mainly due to the year-end distribution.

I'm a fan of both Wellesley and Wellington. 

They used to be thought of as a 'widows' one fund portfolio that provided a nice return with no hands-on investing experience.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2022)

Those who understand retirement investing  would never comment about wellesly like Shero or her supposed Financial wizard husband who couldn’t be more wrong …


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Those who understand retirement investing  would never comment about wellesly like Shero or her supposed Financial wizard husband who couldn’t be more wrong …





What you invest in is really none of my business, but to question someone else’s expertise in such a rude way is foolhardy. I do not mean to brag or anything like that but it appears, we are in a different category to you.

We can afford to take risks ( it appears you cannot) because our main savings and capital are ironclad. We play the stocks game mainly for money to splurge and fun. In all the years, we have had only one bad venture, but recovered ten times greater the next year. End of story.

So what you are doing works for you, keep going, you do not have to be rude. I was only pointing out Liza is not as dim as you think and from what you have advised her, tells us, you are no financial adviser, so do not pretend you are. Goodbye
.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 6, 2022)

www.academia.edu/24329306/Trolling_the_trolls_Online_forum_users_construction_of_the_nature_and_properties_of_trolling

www.aclanthology.org/volumes/W18-51/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_(Internet)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberbullying

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_spam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_banning


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 6, 2022)

I learned many years ago not to go into a gun fight armed only with a knife.   With 220,000 personal financial advisors registered in the US you may get conflicting opinions.   So I will stay on the sideline, pay my bills and finally quit worrying about making my first million.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 6, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> I learned many years ago not to go into a gun fight armed only with a knife.   With 220,000 personal financial advisors registered in the US you may get conflicting opinions.   So I will stay on the sideline, pay my bills and finally quit worrying about making my first million.



Amen to that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> this is just disorganized charts and surrounding a poorly worded, almost incomprehensible argument. Tell me, have you ever even studied anything approactiing portfolio theory? Are you at all familiar with processes for portfolio benchmarking and returns? Do you know what an investment policy is? Do you understand the idea of risk limits or hedging products? Or, the more likely scenario, did you learn all this useless information from some bogus online course run by the same loonies that think we should return to the gold standard?


Well, hmm, the 3 dollar bundle at McDonald’s is still 3 dollars where I live.  I walk a lot, and pick up every penny I see, and squeeze my nickels till they rain pennies; then when I have 3 dollars plus tax, I get the 3 dollar bundle.  Wait.  What is this thread about again?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Liza1948 said:


> W=oh wait. I get it now. You're that pillow guy who shouts nonsense ad nauseum and uses stranely sourced, unverifiable information until people either believe your nonsense or give up trying. My apologies, I didn't know I was in the presence of an investment genius.


Well I wouldn’t call me a genius, as I have no ideal what you are talking about, but, hey, a hamburger is nothing to joke about.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Shero said:


> I happen to think that Liza is funny and intriguing.


She is funny and it’s going to be fun teasing her.  . As for this thread, I have no investments, no money to invest, and when my husband dies-I’ll be in government housing on welfare.    Unless someone here wants me to move in with them.  Any offers?  Anyone?

Well, alrighty then.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wait. What is this thread about again?


Nothing.
It is just another one of those dispersed around our forum, with a misleading OP, written by the troll.
_If you aren't sure what a troll is (_just kidding)
then, either: look into those links, a few posts before this one
Or, simply read these SF posts, posted by one.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2022)

Z


Shero said:


> What you invest in is really none of my business, but to question someone else’s expertise in such a rude way is foolhardy. I do not mean to brag or anything like that but it appears, we are in a different category to you.
> 
> We can afford to take risks ( it appears you cannot) because our main savings and capital are ironclad. We play the stocks game mainly for money to splurge and fun. In all the years, we have had only one bad venture, but recovered ten times greater the next year. End of story.
> 
> ...


I don’t care what you invest in ..your third party comment about wellesly losing money and is a poor choice is totally false no matter what …

it is  nonsense that you would post that and then tell us your husband said so when it is false information


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Nothing.
> It is just another one of those dispersed around our forum, with a misleading OP, written by the troll.
> _If you aren't sure what a troll is (_just kidding)
> then, either: look into those links, a few posts before this one
> Or, simply read these SF posts, posted by one.


I know what a troll is  looked that one up last year


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2022)

@Kaila @Aneeda72


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Z
> 
> I don’t care what you invest in ..your third party comment about wellesly losing money and is a poor choice is totally false no matter what …
> 
> it is  nonsense that you would post that and then tell us your husband said so when it is false information


As I said before, you should not give or try to give anyone financial advice, since you do not have the expertise. Hard for you to accept, but it is true.
.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 6, 2022)

I know a % guaranteed way to double your money, almost instantly!
And now, don’cha wanna know what it is? I’m quite sure that you do.

The secret is, lean in close now and learn, *flah ni ti dolf*!
To reveal the secret, hold your computer up to a mirror.

I’m not a financial advisor but I do play one on the internet at times.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 6, 2022)

Unfortunately, she does not have anywhere the entertainment value that deb had.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 6, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I know a % guaranteed way to double your money, almost instantly!
> And now, don’cha wanna know what it is? I’m quite sure that you do.
> 
> The secret is, lean in close now and learn, *flah ni ti dolf*!
> ...



Funniest post since I returned from obscurity about 17 hours, 8 minutes and 4 seconds ago.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 6, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Funniest post since I returned from obscurity about 17 hours, 8 minutes and 4 seconds ago.
> 
> View attachment 202499


Thanks for the response. It felt a little stuffy in here to me so I figured I’d try to lighten the mood.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 6, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Thanks for the response. It felt a little stuffy in here to me so I figured I’d try to lighten the mood.



CPB you do that very well.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 6, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> anyone who thinks wellesly is not a top notch fund for a retiree should not be commenting on what is good or bad about it on a retirement forum .



The Wellesly income fund VWINX is right now at 20.090 per share.  <--
It was higher at 20.070 in *December of 1995*, and even higher at 23.170 in *November of 1997.*
That doesn't even consider the huge inflation since that time.  Any fund like Wellesly is not one that I would invest in.

Comparing the Wellesly income fund VWINX *with dividends reinvested*, and the Vanguard Total Stock Market Fund VTI from 2002 to the present with an initial investment of $100k shows a CAGR (compound annual growth rate) of 7.15% *$398k for Wellesly* and 9.91% *$662k for Vanguard*.


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The Wellesly income fund VWINX is right now at 20.090 per share.  <--
> It was higher at 20.070 in *December of 1995*, and even higher at 23.170 in *November of 1997.*
> That doesn't even consider the huge inflation since that time.  Any fund like Wellesly is not one that I would invest in.


Precisely!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The Wellesly income fund VWINX is right now at 20.090 per share.  <--
> It was higher at 20.070 in *December of 1995*, and even higher at 23.170 in *November of 1997.*
> That doesn't even consider the huge inflation since that time.  Any fund like Wellesly is not one that I would invest in.


With a fund like Wellesley the price per share doesn't really tell the story.

The Wellesley fund pays out dividends and capital gains that are not reflected in the historical share prices.

It's better to look at the fund's total returns over time.


1-yr3-yr5-yr10-yrSince inception
07/01/19708.50%11.05%8.02%7.65%9.67%


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> Precisely!!





John cycling said:


> The Wellesly income fund VWINX is right now at 20.090 per share.  <--
> It was higher at 20.070 in *December of 1995*, and even higher at 23.170 in *November of 1997.*
> That doesn't even consider the huge inflation since that time.  Any fund like Wellesly is not one that I would invest in.
> 
> Comparing the Wellesly income fund VWINX *with dividends reinvested*, and the Vanguard Total Stock Market Fund VTI from 2002 to the present with an initial investment of $100k shows a CAGR (compound annual growth rate) of 7.15% *$398k for Wellesly* and 9.91% *$662k for Vanguard*.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 7, 2022)

If you know a darn thing about funds ,a mutual fund is required to pay out its trading gains yearly …it is total return that counts . You can never go by share price alone with mutual funds since gains must be distributed yearly .

wellsely is only 40% equities and is designed as one of the most conservative funds out there .

it is geared for conservative retirees .

it has an excellent record as such ….


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> Precisely!!


Wrong again …

take a look at those returns above ,then go teach your husband …you can’t go by share price on mutual funds for the reasons above .

why  are you so he’ll bent on not learning ..just look at those returns and you can see you were wrong…..so stop with your. Nonsense


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 7, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The Wellesly income fund VWINX is right now at 20.090 per share.  <--
> It was higher at 20.070 in *December of 1995*, and even higher at 23.170 in *November of 1997.*
> That doesn't even consider the huge inflation since that time.  Any fund like Wellesly is not one that I would invest in.
> 
> Comparing the Wellesly income fund VWINX *with dividends reinvested*, and the Vanguard Total Stock Market Fund VTI from 2002 to the present with an initial investment of $100k shows a CAGR (compound annual growth rate) of 7.15% *$398k for Wellesly* and 9.91% *$662k for Vanguard*.


Agsin ,, you fail to understand you cannot go by share price …

tell us you are not trying to compare a balanced fund with. 40% equities designed for conservative retirees with a total market fund that is 100% equities …

that would be an insane comparison from a gain perspective.

however from a risk vs reward perspective a 7.15% gain with just 40% equities fs a 9.15% gain with a 100% equities is an excellent risk vs reward.

again it is about as conservative as a retiree can get and it is for. GUN SHY INVESTORS who don’t want high equity levels.

GO BACK AND LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST …SHE SAYS SHE THINKS MARKETS ARE DUE FOR  A CORRECTION AND SHE WANTS TO HOLD LESS EQUITIES.

this thread was about investing more conservatively so a comparison to 100% equities in a total market fund has zero logic to it


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

*Some advice for Mathjack: *

“The most important thing to do if you find yourself in a hole is to stop digging.”
― *Warren Buffett
.*


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> “The most important thing to do if you find yourself in a hole is to stop digging.”
> ― *Warren Buffett
> .*


Exactly ..so stop commenting on what obviously you don’t understand..especially trying to find fault with something you can’t only showing greater ignorance on the subject


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Exactly ..so stop commenting on what obviously you don’t understand..especially trying to find fault with something you can’t


see post above!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Kaila @Aneeda72
> 
> View attachment 202490



_This troll_ is so very cute!  I had forgotten all about those. Thank you for the smile this post brought to me!


----------



## Sachet (Jan 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _This troll_ is so very cute!  I had forgotten all about those. Thank you for the smile this post brought to me!


Everyone had one when I was in school.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _This troll_ is so very cute!  I had forgotten all about those. Thank you for the smile this post brought to me!


Glad I could @Kaila.  These were Wishniks, I believe. I had at least one and even my grandmother had one.


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

How 'bout...
What Colonel Klinck of (the tv show..."Hogan's Hero")
Says repeatedly..."I know nothing!"


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 8, 2022)

For those who are interested in learning and not running on myth , Tyler the creator of the fabulous website portfolio charts , and creator of the popular golden butterfly portfolio  as well as the pinwheel portfolio has done extensive research on what makes a portfolio efficient in terms of risk vs reward.

by the way the charts the troll  called useless were anything but that and they were done by Tyler.

he starts with the work of Harry markowitz and his efficient frontier and expands on it in a very nice study

https://portfoliocharts.com/2021/12/16/three-secret-ingredients-of-the-most-efficient-portfolios/


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 8, 2022)

That would have been Sargent Schultz. Mike



Jace said:


> How 'bout...
> What Colonel Klinck of (the tv show..."Hogan's Hero")
> Says repeatedly..."I know nothing!"


----------



## Jace (Jan 8, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> That would have been Sargent Schultz. Mike


Whoops!  Yes, Yes, Mike...so right.(nice catch)
..consider it "a senior moment"..


----------



## ActiveLife2020 (Jan 17, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> So here is my take  on tips
> 
> 
> they are not terrible but i would never count on them to keep up with my lifestyle costs .
> ...


Well said...


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 17, 2022)

ActiveLife2020 said:


> Well said...


Thanks


----------

